# Are You A Podcast Addict?



## bloomerboomer (Sep 23, 2015)

I love podcasts.  I listen on iTunes.  How do you feel about podcasts?  Do you listen to any?  What do you like?


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 23, 2015)

Something my hubby enjoys greatly, I prefer music.


----------



## bloomerboomer (Sep 23, 2015)

Some of my favorites are The New Yorker and Slate.  Others include WTF with Marc Maron, Smart New Income and On the Media.  I listen while walking my dog.


----------

